# County line 22ton splitter first maintenance



## ctswf (Oct 25, 2016)

I purchased the countyline 22ton splitter about 1 year ago. I have most likely put 25hours on it. im a little confused on the maintenance in the manual. Do i change the engine oil and filter, but only top off the hydraulic oil if needed? Or change everything?
_
"AW46 hydraulic oil is recommended when oil is needed. "

MAINTENANCE
1) Consult the operating and maintenance instructions of the engine manufacturer for engine care and maintenance.
2) Always check the oil level of the hydraulic reservoir before operation. Operating the log splitter without an adequate oil supply will cause
 severe damage to the pump._
*3) Change the oil filter after the first 25 hours of operation. Thereafter change the oil filter every 100 hours or seasonally, whichever comes first 
4) To drain the hydraulic oil, loosen the clamp on the hose coming from the fitting on the bottom of the tank. It is located just to the right of the oil 
 filter.*
_5) If the wedge becomes dull or nicked...



Thanks
Manual http://www.tractorsupply.com/static/sites/TSC/downloads/ProdContentPDFs/1032822_Man1.pdf

Unit
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-22-ton-log-splitter_


----------



## jwalter04 (Oct 25, 2016)

I've had the Huskee 35 ton for three years now. (Same thing different paint) only thing I've done is change the engine oil.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctswf (Oct 25, 2016)

Thats what i was thinking maybe do the oil and filter and just never do the hydraulic fluid for years i suppose?


----------



## Jags (Oct 26, 2016)

Engine oil and filter.  Hydro juice is good for a long, long time as long as it doesn't become contaminated (metal, water, etc.).


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Oct 26, 2016)

Jags how often do you change the filter on the Hydro juice?


----------



## Jags (Oct 26, 2016)

It is typically defined by hours of use in a commercial environment.  Most splitters will NEVER see the hour intervals used for industrial equipment.  So that being said, the answer is a bit tricky to nail with a single rule of thumb. 
Speeco recommends the first filter change at 25 hours.  After that - every 100 hours or seasonally, which ever comes first.
That sounds like a good recommendation to me....


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 26, 2016)

Jags said:


> It is typically defined by hours of use in a commercial environment.  Most splitters will NEVER see the hour intervals used for industrial equipment.  So that being said, the answer is a bit tricky to nail with a single rule of thumb.
> Speeco recommends the first filter change at 25 hours.  After that - every 100 hours or seasonally, which ever comes first.
> That sounds like a good recommendation to me....


For the hydraulic filter?


----------



## woodhog73 (Oct 26, 2016)

Got a Gravely 22 ton and was told by dealer minimum of 5 years splitting 10 cords or less a year before hydraulic fluid and filter change is needed.

Engine oil and filter sure change after a season of splitting . Hydro fluid leave it for a few seasons


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 26, 2016)

That reminds me, I guess I need to change the hydraulic fluid in the 1988 splitter soon. For the first time.


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2016)

OhioBurner© said:


> For the hydraulic filter?


Yes - for the hydro juice.

Full disclosure...
I don't change hydro juice unless there is an obvious need (contamination). Keep it clean (filter) and as said above...it will last a long, long time.


----------



## ctswf (Oct 27, 2016)

So u can change the hydro filter without disturbing the fluid?


----------



## Jags (Oct 27, 2016)

ctswf said:


> So u can change the hydro filter without disturbing the fluid?


You might loose some during the change out (which should be replaced).  Do it quick to keep the amount lost to a minimum.


----------



## ctswf (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks


----------

